# Regrets involving school



## TediousMind (Apr 4, 2012)

Is there anything that you felt you could have done better through your school experience? Whether if it was Middle School, High School, or College/University?

I'm about to graduate from a 2-year Graphic Design program, and the one thing I regret was not digging up the courage to get to know more of the people I was with throughout those 2 years. I probably could have gotten along with them, but feel like I've been way to awkward for them to even want to approach me anymore. :fall


----------



## pukehappyness (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm just like you, I wish I got more involved, whether it be school or activities.

Starting freshman year, I was out there meeting people and stuff because that's what all the freshmen did. We all lived in the same dorm and were encouraged to meet each other and go to school events.

As time went on I just sorta lost contact with them and i always feel awkward if I ever try to get in touch with them again.

One of my problems is that I always lose contact with people I seem to be friends with. Thinking back, I wish I wasn't as scared to call people up to hang out and such.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Wished I made an effort to be more social in general, and talk to girls just to get some experience. My dad never mentioned women to me, so I assumed they acted just like men. God...

Wished I could've dumped some bad influence loser friends and stayed on track purely by myself. I was actually content without the "party scene" or friends, then I got involved with some people from work. Hollllllly s***, such an unbelievable waste of time. I don't even know what I could've got done in that time if I just stood up for what I knew to be true.


----------



## waldorfs (Feb 18, 2013)

i've been having tons of regrets lately about all the people i could have gotten to know but never did. like even just random people in my classes. i get kind of sad that i never made an effort to be friends with anyone because i know for a fact that i missed out on some really cool people. now they're off to do bigger and better things anyways.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

In college - getting more involved than I did and I should have co-op'ed


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

i wish i would have studied russian in college. i didn't become interested in eastern europe til close to the end of my undergraduate 'career' and by that point it was too late.

i wish i would have gotten involved with more things in college, and earlier. i did join some organizations my junior/senior years but i wish i would have gotten involved with them earlier.

i wish i didn't cling onto my roommate so much my first two years. it was nice that we got along so well, but i should have branched out and met new people instead of just hanging around her all the time.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

i agree! i wish i hadnt been so shy and talked to more people so i couldve made more friends


----------



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

Yeah, those college years. There are so many things I would have done differently knowing what I know now. But what has been done has been done, I can't go back to that time. I can move forward though and try and do what I can now to make my situation better.


----------



## CentValleyGuy (Apr 26, 2013)

I was chronically depressed throughout high school and totally failed to enjoy the experience. I never attended a pep rally, I never went to a dance. I never saw a sporting event. Just nothing. It really bothers me nowadays that I know I'll die someday without ever knowing what it was like to have been a high school student, despite attending HS. I'll never know what it's like to pick out a suit for prom or pick up a date and take her to a big dance or even yell until my throat's raw while watching a football or basketball game from the student section.


----------



## TediousMind (Apr 4, 2012)

coffeeandflowers said:


> Yeah, those college years. There are so many things I would have done differently knowing what I know now. But what has been done has been done, I can't go back to that time. I can move forward though and try and do what I can now to make my situation better.


That's probably a better way of thinking about it, especially since what's "done is done" is now out of our control. It can't be fixed, so it may not even be worth worrying about anymore.

And it's great knowing that things like that will also help you grow along the way to your future. Thanks for giving me a little more of a positive outlook.


----------



## Chelse (Apr 13, 2013)

I would have majored in a tougher science. I ended up majoring in environmental science, but I should have done chemistry or biology.


----------



## brandyjenee (Jan 7, 2013)

I would have stayed in clubs. I start to attend the weekly meetings, but I always end up quitting them. I would try to connect with my roommates more or random people. I tend to shut people out.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hmm... I might regret this for a little bit, but right now I don't care. I'm not going to meet my group on Friday so that we can work on our group presentation due monday. We are being graded individually, so I won't feel any remorse. Plus the project is stupid and I'm not sure if I'm gonna pass the class anyway.


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

Middle school and earlier - Kicked somebodies *** sooner nothing else I could have done better.

College - Not gone I guess since it only served to increase my depression or at least found a way to go to a different school. Things like getting involved and all that wouldn't have helped since there is nothing to "get involved" with.

The only changes I could have made took place at the time when I was in school but not in school. But there is nothing I can do about that now so meh **** it doesn't matter anymore I can think of regret till I'm dead and it won't make a difference in the big picture.


----------



## Nico Robin (Jan 16, 2013)

I regret not talking with people in my classes. I feel like I missed out on meeting so many cool people. I hate that I'm so shy and scared to talk with people and I wish I could go back to the beginning of this year and start over. I really, really hope I change myself before heading back into Sophomore year. I thought I would do much better in college but I'm the same :/ I also regret not joining in on activities and clubs around campus, I bet I could have made more friends that way too.


----------



## GeddyCat (May 2, 2013)

I regret not sticking up to myself to the bullies in high school. I wish I wouldn't have had that year of depression after high school and went on to get my license so I could have started school right after high school. I would have been finished right now.

I shouldn't have just given up on community college the first time because I didn't qualify for financial aid that one year my dad bought a new trailer. I should have got a loan and kept going.

Oh well, i guess things happen for a reason. I am back in now and only have 2 semesters to go before I finish.


----------



## TediousMind (Apr 4, 2012)

Nico Robin said:


> I regret not talking with people in my classes. I feel like I missed out on meeting so many cool people. I hate that I'm so shy and scared to talk with people and I wish I could go back to the beginning of this year and start over. I really, really hope I change myself before heading back into Sophomore year. I thought I would do much better in college but I'm the same :/ I also regret not joining in on activities and clubs around campus, I bet I could have made more friends that way too.


You and me both. :sigh My problem this entire time was extreme shyness towards everyone as well. Everyone I know is just very extroverted and bold, so it's hard for someone like me to fit in for a crowd like that. I wish I knew people like you at my school.

Best of luck during your sophomore year.


----------



## TediousMind (Apr 4, 2012)

GeddyCat said:


> I regret not sticking up to myself to the bullies in high school. I wish I wouldn't have had that year of depression after high school and went on to get my license so I could have started school right after high school. I would have been finished right now.
> 
> I shouldn't have just given up on community college the first time because I didn't qualify for financial aid that one year my dad bought a new trailer. I should have got a loan and kept going.
> 
> Oh well, i guess things happen for a reason. I am back in now and only have 2 semesters to go before I finish.


Feeling like the under-dog is a pain in the butt. :hug But in the end, it only makes you stronger.


----------



## baseballdude (May 23, 2010)

I wish I had picked a more technical degree (ie. engineering, accounting, nursing, math, etc.) Job market is looking bleek for my degree, it's going to be fun trying to pay off those student loans while working at McDonald's post-graduation just because I did not prepare myself well with my degree. :/


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Not getting involved with (ie. being afraid of) industry opportunities while in uni.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Not taking IB classes in highschool.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Not going..


----------



## Jef (Jan 8, 2012)

Sometimes I have regrets because of some girl I haven't asked out or stuff but if I explain these regrets to myself, then it all makes sense and these regrets dissapear


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

High school -I regret not socializing and making new friends, not ditching the awful people I surrounded myself with, and not getting involved with extra curriculars. I did well enough academically, stayed out of trouble and didn't really get bullied though, so that was alright.

University - Eh, well what can I say, getting kicked out 6 months was a life experience and sharp shock of reality.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

I regret not staying in college. Now my sagacity is a mere party favor.


----------

